# T4 on dnp cycle use?



## pumperalbo (Apr 17, 2018)

Hello

can one use also 25er tablets of t4 with a dnp cycle?

rather than 25mcg t3 tablets?


who can help and give me a hint if this is possible

or should it be better to use t3?


----------



## Jin (Apr 17, 2018)

From what I remember you don't have much muscle mass. T3 and t4 can burn off fat and muscle and you're not on AAS to counter act muscle loss. I'd be content running DNP alone if I were you.


----------



## pumperalbo (Apr 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> From what I remember you don't have much muscle mass. T3 and t4 can burn off fat and muscle and you're not on AAS to counter act muscle loss. I'd be content running DNP alone if I were you.




yes, do not use aa still, first wants to lower my bodyfat more.

well then I will not use that better, thanks


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2018)

just dnp than


----------

